

Codemasters hack sees customer details leaked - w1nterl0ng
http://www.thinq.co.uk/2011/6/10/codemasters-sees-customer-details-leaked/

======
sbochins
Fortunately this isn't as bad as the PSN fiasco. Its still not good to have
your personal information leaked like that. That could lead to further
security breaches for the people who's data was stolen.

------
savramescu
Just received their e-mail and my first reaction was that it was spam, but on
further reading I was convinced it's genuine. At least they're transparent
about what happened.

